# Indian Fantail Pigeons-Raising Youngsters



## NAPA242 (Mar 16, 2010)

We purchased 3 pair of young Indian Fantails last fall and now are trying to raise some youngsters. We have had 2 to hatch from different hens. The first one died for some reason or another. The second seems to be doing well but it appears the same parent sits on the youngster day and night. 

Where can I find breeding help for this breed of pigeon. 

I am using the paper nestbowls but they don't seem big enough. One hen hit the nest bowl with one egg but the other rolled out and broke. Does only one bird sit on the youngster? Who feeds the little one?

Appreciate any help we can get. We have rollers and homers as well and they sure have no problem in reproducing. 

Thanks for any information.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you can try to get the bigger nest bowls from new england pigeon supply..they have some larger ones, also trimming the muffs may help with scooping eggs out of the nest.

both parent birds should sit the eggs..the cock usually midday. the hen the rest of the time.both parents feed the hatchling..the cock does most of the feeding when the squab is older..as the hen will be looking to lay more eggs when the young one in the nest is about three weeks of age or so. some sooner some later. fantails are pretty much like other pigeon when raising babies. they have differences as in not flying as well and staying closer to the ground.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, N.E. Pigeon Supply has the disposable large bowls. They probably just need the larger bowl. Maybe you just missed the cock on the nest, as first thing in the morning, and later in the day she would be on the nest. If you have a job you go to, you could have just missed him in there.


----------

